# مشكلة الخطوط العربية في الاوتوكاد ؟؟؟



## مؤيد الموسوي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

الزملاء الكرام ...رمضان كريم عليكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير 
اريد ان اسأل هل هناك حل لمشكلة ضهور الخطوط العربية عند الطباعة بشكل مقطع ومعكوس 
في كل اصدارات الاوتوكاد من 2007 الى 2010 حيث اني جربت كل الحلول المطروحة في المنتدى ولكن بدون جدوى فهل هناك طريقة حقيقية ناجحة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للكتابة المعكوسة والمفردة للكتابات العربي فى أوتوكاد .... جرب الكتابة بأحد الفونتات (Arial - Akhbar MT- Arabic typsetting ) بس طبعا مع Alt+shift يمين.
وشوف الطباعة .
على فكرة الطباعة عندي عادية للكتابات العربي.


----------



## Abo Fares (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> الزملاء الكرام ...رمضان كريم عليكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير
> اريد ان اسأل هل هناك حل لمشكلة ضهور الخطوط العربية عند الطباعة بشكل مقطع ومعكوس
> في كل اصدارات الاوتوكاد من 2007 الى 2010 حيث اني جربت كل الحلول المطروحة في المنتدى ولكن بدون جدوى فهل هناك طريقة حقيقية ناجحة ولكم جزيل الشكر



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.. 

حل مشكلة طباعة الكتابة العربية في الأوتوكاد

مع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني وليد وابو الحلول على المساعدة 
ولكن للاسف لم تنفع كلا الطريقتين معي وجربت كل الطرق وايضا لم تنجح فلا ادري ما السبب 
ربما لاني استخدم الان الاصدار 2010 ...شكرا لكم تعبتكم معي


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني وليد وابو الحلول على المساعدة
> ولكن للاسف لم تنفع كلا الطريقتين معي وجربت كل الطرق وايضا لم تنجح فلا ادري ما السبب
> ربما لاني استخدم الان الاصدار 2010 ...شكرا لكم تعبتكم معي


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
- لا داعي للشكر أخي الكريم / مؤيد الموسوي 
- وأود أن أخبرك بأنني بعد قراءة موضوعك جربت الكتابة فى أوتوكاد باللغة العربية - عندي أتوكاد2010 أيضا - فوجدت نفس المشكلة التي واجهتك أي أن الكتابة مقلوبة ومتداخلة ومفردة .....
- فأنشأت ملف أتوكاد جديد وأنشأت نمط خطوط جديد بالثلاثة أنماط الأولي المذكورة بمشاركتي الأولي- كل على حدة - فظهرت الكتابة فى الطباعة عادية جدا.
أرجو أن تجرب مرة أخري وبالتوفيق.


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

حل هذه المشكلة هو 
1 تاكد من وجود خطوط عربى فى مملف الاتو كاد وخصوصا sosa ,x arab
2 قم بالكتابة بخط منهم (هذه الخطوط مفرغة من الداخل وهو ما يجعلها صحيحة فى الطبع)
3 لاحظ انه لابد ان تبقى لوحة المفاتيح على EN اى الكتابة انجليزى
اطبع وسوف تجد الكلمات سليمة ان شاء الله


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

وليد يوسف رميح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> - لا داعي للشكر أخي الكريم / مؤيد الموسوي
> - وأود أن أخبرك بأنني بعد قراءة موضوعك جربت الكتابة فى أوتوكاد باللغة العربية - عندي أتوكاد2010 أيضا - فوجدت نفس المشكلة التي واجهتك أي أن الكتابة مقلوبة ومتداخلة ومفردة .....
> - فأنشأت ملف أتوكاد جديد وأنشأت نمط خطوط جديد بالثلاثة أنماط الأولي المذكورة بمشاركتي الأولي- كل على حدة - فظهرت الكتابة فى الطباعة عادية جدا.
> أرجو أن تجرب مرة أخري وبالتوفيق.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اخي مهندس وليد شكرا جزيلا لك والله يوفقك ويكثر من امثالك وبالفعل اخي هذة المرة والحمد لله نجحت بعد محاولات كثيرة جدا حيث قمت اولا باختيار الخطوط التي اشرت اليها حضرتك وبالذات
الخط arabic typisting وفي بداية الامر لم تنجح فقمت بتغيير style dimension 
حيث عند تعديل كل الخيارات التي تستخدم by block 
((يعني لا نختار by block في كل قائمة الستايل للابعاد ))

هذا ما توصلت الية بعد عناء طويل واالحمد لله اليوم فقط استطعت ان احصل على طباعة عربية جميلة 
جدا واتمنى ان يستفيد الاعضاء الاخرين ممن ليهم مشكلة في الطباعة بالعربية 
وشكرا لكم جميعا على تعاونكم


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> حل هذه المشكلة هو
> 1 تاكد من وجود خطوط عربى فى مملف الاتو كاد وخصوصا sosa ,x arab
> 2 قم بالكتابة بخط منهم (هذه الخطوط مفرغة من الداخل وهو ما يجعلها صحيحة فى الطبع)
> 3 لاحظ انه لابد ان تبقى لوحة المفاتيح على en اى الكتابة انجليزى
> اطبع وسوف تجد الكلمات سليمة ان شاء الله


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

جزاك الله كل خير اختي الكريمة حنان والله يوفقك لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة 
وفي الحقيقة انا سعيد جدا لكوني احد اعضاء هذا الملتقى الرائع واعضاءة
الذين لا يتوانون ابدا في المساعدة في ما بينهم وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## keyhistory (3 سبتمبر 2009)

المشكله دي قابلتني كتير وممكن مايكنش عندك جميع ال FONTS 
فانصحك بانك تجيب شويه fonts يكونوا موجدين عندك وقم بوضعهم في ملف الfonts الموجود داخل تسطيبه الاوتوكاد 
يعني علي c/programfiles/autocad/fonts
وان شاء الله كله يبقي تمام


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير اختي الكريمة حنان والله يوفقك لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة
> وفي الحقيقة انا سعيد جدا لكوني احد اعضاء هذا الملتقى الرائع واعضاءة
> الذين لا يتوانون ابدا في المساعدة في ما بينهم وفقكم الله جميعا


أخى مؤيد الموسوى 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
_( سبقك بها عكاشة )_
والله لقد كتبت بالأمس مشاركة فيها حل مشكلتك تماما كما افاد الأخوة العزاء وارسلت المشاركة اكثر من اربع مرات وفى كل مرة تظهر رسالة خطأ فى تحميل الصفحة ثم انقطع النت ليفوز بالأجر اخوانى الأعزاء ويؤجر المرء على نيته وعموما اكتب لك مشاركتى مرة اخرى تتمة للفائدة فانه لحل مشكلة الفونتات لابد من توافق ثلاثة اشياء​

فونتات الويندوز وخاصة نسخة xp وهذه يمكن تحديثها من النت
فونتات الاوتوكاد ويجب تحديثها باستمرار من احد المكاتب الهندسية من اصدقائك لأن هذه المشكلة محلولة عند رسامى الاوتوكاد
برنامج تشغيل الطابعة عندك يجب ان يدعم الفونتات المستخدمة وخاصة فى الاصدارات التى تحمل الأرقام C1220 serious
واخيرا استخدم الفونت simplified Arabic مع تغيير اتجاه الكتابة فى لوحة المفاتيح الى اللغة العربية
اسال الله لى ولك التوفيق​


----------



## Abo Fares (4 سبتمبر 2009)

​


زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> أخى مؤيد الموسوى
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> _( سبقك بها عكاشة )_
> ...




جزاك الله كل خير أخي الزعيم، وبارك فيك....... انكتبتلك النية انشالله  

لك وللجميع جزيل الشكر والامتنـــــــــان..

​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (4 سبتمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي الزعيم، وبارك فيك....... انكتبتلك النية انشالله
> 
> لك وللجميع جزيل الشكر والامتنـــــــــان..
> 
> ​


طول عمرك راجل ذوق ومحترم ومجاملاتك الرقيقة مش غريبة عليك ولا على اهل الشام :20:
شكرا لك وكل عام وانت بخير​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

keyhistory قال:


> المشكله دي قابلتني كتير وممكن مايكنش عندك جميع ال FONTS
> فانصحك بانك تجيب شويه fonts يكونوا موجدين عندك وقم بوضعهم في ملف الfonts الموجود داخل تسطيبه الاوتوكاد
> يعني علي c/programfiles/autocad/fonts
> وان شاء الله كله يبقي تمام


 



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> أخى مؤيد الموسوى​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> _( سبقك بها عكاشة )_
> ...


 


أبو الحلول قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي الزعيم، وبارك فيك....... انكتبتلك النية انشالله  ​
> لك وللجميع جزيل الشكر والامتنـــــــــان..​
> ​


 
اخواني الاعزاء keyhistory:75: , زعيم الاسكندريه :20: والاخ ابو الحلول :84:
جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم لكل خير في الدنيا والاخرة 
والله احس انني جالس بين اخوتي واصدقائي حتى وان طالت بنا المسافات 
شكرا لكم اخوتي من كل قلبي 
والحمد لله استطعت ان احل المشكلة والفضل لله اولا ولهذا الملتقى واعضاءة الاكثر من 
متميزين 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخي مهندس وليد شكرا جزيلا لك والله يوفقك ويكثر من امثالك وبالفعل اخي هذة المرة والحمد لله نجحت بعد محاولات كثيرة جدا حيث قمت اولا باختيار الخطوط التي اشرت اليها حضرتك وبالذات
> الخط arabic typisting وفي بداية الامر لم تنجح فقمت بتغيير style dimension
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي مؤيد .... أشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة ودعائك لي بالتوفيق.
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ومع أمنياتي لك ولجميع أعضاء ملتقانا الحبيب بالتوفيق.


----------



## nana200342000 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الكتابة بتظهر عندي علي شكل علامات استفهام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الله افدتونا كثيرا ف هذا الموضوع خصوصا وان هذه المشكلة واجهت زملائي في العمل مؤخرا في نسخة اتوكاد 2010 وان شاء الله نجرب الطريقة لعموم الفائدة


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (18 سبتمبر 2009)

المشاركات جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وفعلا عرفت حل مشكله الفونتات


----------



## yuossof (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## iaia2100 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورين جميعا على الاستفاده والخبرات الجامدة


----------



## chatwail (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*استفسار*



مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخي مهندس وليد شكرا جزيلا لك والله يوفقك ويكثر من امثالك وبالفعل اخي هذة المرة والحمد لله نجحت بعد محاولات كثيرة جدا حيث قمت اولا باختيار الخطوط التي اشرت اليها حضرتك وبالذات
> الخط arabic typisting وفي بداية الامر لم تنجح فقمت بتغيير style dimension
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز
الحمد لله انها نجحت معكم يعني هذا في امل بالنسبه لي
انا حاولت افهم الطريقه لكن كل المشاركات استخدمت فيه المصطلحات العربيه والنسخه لدي انكليزيه 
ارجو من توضيح الخطوه بشكل مفصل اكثر وياريت لو كانت مدعومه بالصور لسهلت علينا ذلك وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## دنياي (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا متابع معكم بصراحه لا استطيع الطباعه بالعربيه ايضا بالاوتوكاد
سوف اجرب ما طرحتموه بموضوع الاخ وارجع خبر قريب ان شاء الله
شكرا لكم اخوتي 
واتمنى ان ترشدونا 
لكم التقدير


----------



## moon2336 (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر ين على هذه الحلول 

لكن اريد انا لدي 2008 ونفس المشكلة تقطيع و عكس الخطوط في الطباعة اذا امكن الشرح ووضع ما يحتاج في مرفق ارجاء المساعدة وشكرا لاني لم اجد اي حل الرجاء مساعدتي و لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م. هشام عباس (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا كان عندي نفس المشكلة !!!!!!!!!!؟
بس رحت مكتب هندسي اعطاني cd به انواع من الخطوط
افتح ملف الاوتكاد من program file تم ادخل على ملف font
واعمل لصق لكل انواع الخطوط من الcd
للعلم الcd به اكثر من 1600 نوع خط
ممكن تروح لاقرب مكتب هندسي ويعطيك cd الخطوط
تحياتي


----------



## moon2336 (29 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز مكن ترفق الخطوط اذا كانت عندك وشكرا لكن كيف اختيارها من الاوتوكاد لكي اتمكن بالكتابه بها وشكرا


----------



## abdelelaah (27 يوليو 2010)

انا لمااكتب الارقام على الرسم لا تكتب عربى 
اية المشكلة 
لو فى font ليها
حد يرد على ارجوكوم انا داااااااااااااااااااااااايخ


----------



## nader842 (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## amro1010 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

حل مشكلة الطباعه فى الاتوكاد بعد تحديد نوع الطابعه من داخل ديالوج الطباعه فى الاتوكاد نفتح زر خصائص الذى بجانب سطر نوع الطابعه ثم نضغط على زر جرافيك ثم نحول true type من جرافيك الى as text سوف تحل المشكله فى الحال


----------



## farroha (10 أكتوبر 2010)

وليد يوسف رميح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> - لا داعي للشكر أخي الكريم / مؤيد الموسوي
> - وأود أن أخبرك بأنني بعد قراءة موضوعك جربت الكتابة فى أوتوكاد باللغة العربية - عندي أتوكاد2010 أيضا - فوجدت نفس المشكلة التي واجهتك أي أن الكتابة مقلوبة ومتداخلة ومفردة .....
> - فأنشأت ملف أتوكاد جديد وأنشأت نمط خطوط جديد بالثلاثة أنماط الأولي المذكورة بمشاركتي الأولي- كل على حدة - فظهرت الكتابة فى الطباعة عادية جدا.
> أرجو أن تجرب مرة أخري وبالتوفيق.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني لم أستطع حل مشكلة الكتابة العربية 
ولا أعرف كيف أنشئ ملف أوتوكاد جديد
هل من معين يدلني على طريقة الحصول على الخطوط العربية المتصلة 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## saudi concept (24 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا لدي مشكلة

في الطباعة الأحرف العربية على ما يرام ولا مشكلة فيها
ولكن حينما ارغب في اخذ صورة للعمل تأتي الكتابة العربية مقلوبة ومفككة اي الحروف مقلوبة ومتباعدة كمشكلتنا هنا

ما الحل ولاحظوا أن الطباعة لا مشكلة فيها .. ولكن فقط في الصورة عن طريق أمر Plot

اسعفونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي77 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## ST.ENG (19 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## المشرف المعمارى (22 يناير 2011)

_السلام عليكم _
اخى الكريم عندى فى الdimensions بيكتب الابعاد بارقام انجليزى ممكن اعرف ازاى اخليها عربى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ismaiil (19 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخ / amro1010 جزاك الله خيرا فأنا ممن أستفاد من إجابتك ورجاء نتواصل سوياً من أجل تعارف بناء أميلى على الياهو egypt4u72


----------



## م.عبدالله خلف (19 يوليو 2011)

*انا واجهت مشاكل في الخطوط العربية عند نقلها , وجربت كتير من ملفات fonts ما زبطو !
بس هالملف المرفق زبط , انشالله يكون مفيد
http://www.mediafire.com/?9tnj1ocb6bd9sbz*


----------



## smasham (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين على هذا الموقع


----------



## وليد المسلماني (15 يناير 2012)

amro1010 قال:


> حل مشكلة الطباعه فى الاتوكاد بعد تحديد نوع الطابعه من داخل ديالوج الطباعه فى الاتوكاد نفتح زر خصائص الذى بجانب سطر نوع الطابعه ثم نضغط على زر جرافيك ثم نحول true type من جرافيك الى as text سوف تحل المشكله فى الحال


 fh بارك الله فيك بصراحة تسلم ياغالي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم فعلا حلة مشكلة الطباعة عندي في تقطيع الحروف العربية وكمان لوحبت اطبع الرسمة pdf حلت مشكلتها ايضا مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## bboumediene (16 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الجيار 2020 (14 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه الافاده
*​


----------

